# Work promotion....



## Soapstar (Sep 21, 2010)

Ladies, 

i'm looking for some advice / guidance / maybe even a straw poll. I live in Belgium and have access to an amazing clinic and fab consultant, all financed on the Belguim health service. i have had one failed ICSI cycle (chemical pregnancy), but have 4 frozen embryos. I was due to have a frozen cycle this month (infact this morning would  have been my day 12 scan to establish likely ovulation date.) I am 32 and my husband is 42. i am all fine, but husband has 100% poor sperm so ICSI is our only option at the moment. My dilema is that on friday i was offered a top notch internal promotion, good pay, permanent position back in the UK which  I plan on accepting and will start early April. My initial reaction was to cancel this morning's appointment as it felt disloyal to be trying to get pregnant when my bosses have just put so much faith in me with this new job offer. But mnow I am wondering if that was silly - should I be putting myself and fertility treatment ahead of my job? Arrghh what would the rest of you do?


----------



## Maisyz (Dec 15, 2010)

Take the job and keep on with the treatment. They'd make you redundant soon as look at you if they needed to so look out for you. Employers have no real loyalty to anyone. Put yourself and chance of little one first. Good luck with treatment x


----------



## mrssigns (Aug 25, 2009)

Take the job and continue with the treatment is my advice as well.

Mrs Signs


----------



## CK78 (Mar 27, 2004)

I agree - well done on the job, take it!  Carry on with treatment too!  Good luck. x


----------



## jenny80 (Apr 8, 2009)

congrats on promotion. I agree with others take new job and continue with treatment. 

jenny x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Ditto...why shouldn't a you eh! U wouldn't think twice if u could conceive naturally...gibe yourself the best of both worlds. I'm sure u reserve it!


----------



## Mo80 (May 5, 2007)

Definitely take the job and continue treatment its not disloyal to get pregnant.


Good Luck with both


Mo


----------

